# Recommendations on where to buy 2 Inch dog collar



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Can anyone give me some advice on a good website to buy a nice 2 inch collar for my bully? Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tablerock harnesses IMO is the best she is not only a friend but makes great products

Security Collars

I always order from her and just placed an order today for more collars. She also is a vendor on this site


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!! Beautiful dog by the way!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a couple of collars, I really like the one I got from Trevor (Nizmo) here on GP. It looks awesome on him an dhas stood up to daily wear and tear, I also have a collar from Mighty Harness for my red boy Phoenix and I love it as well, he has had it for over 3 years now and it is awesome. He will be getting a new one from Trevor as well


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well depends what you are looking for? nylon? leather? spikes? studs? nothing? ect what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Stillwater makes good collars too. They are very reasonably priced and sturdy.


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking for a nice thick 2" Nylon collar


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Nizmo has a post with a collar for sale he makes it looks really nice should talk to him 
http://www.gopitbull.com/products-services/33745-2-black-kelly-green-collar.html


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ToNkA tRuCk06 said:


> Looking for a nice thick 2" Nylon collar


Stillwater Kennel Supply --

Ecko's neck is only long enough for 1.5 inches, but they have 2 inch ones as well.


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

EckoMac,
Tonka's actual neck size is 22 inches. So he could easily fit the 2 inch collar... right?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol I think he meant the other way prob doesnt have enought neck to have a 2'' his dog looks thick with big shoulders lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

2" is fine but a big collar. A bigger dog does fine on a 2" the smaller dogs I like the 1.5".All the places mentioned above are great I like tablerock because she has the best selection of colors and can put your dogs name on the collar if you want. I forgot Nizmo does collars I would support him too


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko has an 18" wide neck, but he has a short neck compared to most. Measure the distance from the base of the head to the base of the neck. Will he still have room to move his head if you put 2" in that space? Ecko is a weird size as he is the product of awful backwoods FL back yard breeding. His head is too close to his shoulders for 2" to be comfortable on him. I bought a 2" first and it didn't sit right. The collars at Stillwater are relatively inexpensive, so even if it ends up being the wrong size it's not that expensive to buy the next size down. Keep in mind that the nylon is usually pretty stiff when you first get it. 
Happy collar shopping. 
Nismos collar is a really nice one too, and also VERY reasonably priced. I was looking at it this morning wishing my boy had a longer neck and looked good in green. PS


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. guys. I'll measure from his head to his neck tonight. 
On another subject, is Canidae All Life stages a good dry dog food to feed Tonka?
I can get a 44lb bag of it for $48 bucks.. Any suggestions on this?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Ecko has an 18" wide neck, but he has a short neck compared to most. Measure the distance from the base of the head to the base of the neck. Will he still have room to move his head if you put 2" in that space? Ecko is a weird size as he is the product of awful backwoods FL back yard breeding. His head is too close to his shoulders for 2" to be comfortable on him. I bought a 2" first and it didn't sit right. The collars at Stillwater are relatively inexpensive, so even if it ends up being the wrong size it's not that expensive to buy the next size down. Keep in mind that the nylon is usually pretty stiff when you first get it.
> Happy collar shopping.
> Nismos collar is a really nice one too, and also VERY reasonably priced. I was looking at it this morning wishing my boy had a longer neck and looked good in green. PS


That collar is so awesome I love it. Dosia looks great in green


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Stillwater Kennel Supply --
> 
> Ecko's neck is only long enough for 1.5 inches, but they have 2 inch ones as well.


Stillwater isn't nylon.
just an FYI


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> Stillwater isn't nylon.
> just an FYI


it's seatbelt nylon 2 ply...just fyi...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> Stillwater isn't nylon.
> just an FYI


AHA!! That may be why it's so stiff then. LOL! Thanks Nizmo. I'll be checking your site out for the next one. 

Never mind, it's four-ply and that's why it's so stiff. But I love your work and will be looking to you for the next one for sure.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Mine come in 2ply and 4ply, but i use heavy duty nylon in all my products.
I wont comment on his materials. 

I deffinently appreciate your interest in my products. and thank you so much for the kind comments!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Padlock said:


> it's seatbelt nylon 2 ply...just fyi...


yes, the seatbelt belt material is nylon.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Orion's collar from Trevor is 4ply seatbealt, I do love it, my niece is getting one for her bully, Gage, and I have one ordered for Phoenix and my little game bred girl Phoebe. The boys all get 2" Phoebe's will be 1.5"


----------

